# Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. November 2010)

Vorneweg: Es kotzt mich an!

2 Pakete kamen heute an, eines von Köderwahnsinn.de und eines von tackle24.de. 

Voller Vorfreude machte ich mich ans Auspacken des ersten. Eine Mitchell Privilege Finesse hatte ich bestellt. Erster Eindruck schon mal gut, Ringe in der Flucht, keine Macken. Fluggs mal ne Rolle drangeschraubt und ... hui, was ist denn das? Ein Riß über 3/4 des vorderen Korks (in den Rollenhalter integriert). Rolle wieder runter, Riß weg, Rolle drauf, Riß da..., Shit...#q

Nächstes Packet aufgemacht, ein Pacbay 784-2 Blank. Keine Macken, schon mal gut. Die Teile schnell zusammengesteckt und mal nach Blankkrümmungen geschaut....
Aaaaargggghhh!!!! Was ist denn das? Das Spitzenteil macht einen Knicks kurz über der Steckverbindung und zieht sich dann nach oben schnurgerade hin. Ergebnis: Eine Abweichung von mind. 2-3 cm auf 1m Blank. Zu viel!
|uhoh:

Jetzt geht das Gerenne und Mailgeschreibe und Telefoniere wieder los, wenn das nur die Ausnahme wäre...
Aber im Bereich der "Großgeräte" habe ich in den letzten Jahren so viel Kaputtes, Defektes, Beschädigtes erhalten, das ist schon nicht mehr schön. Ich bin wirklich kein Erbsenzähler und wenn ein Ring mal nichbt 100%ig in der Flucht ist, macht mir das auch nichts aus, aber was zuviel ist ist zuviel.

Den Shops mache ich gar keinen Vorwurf, die verkaufen auch nur das Zeugs. Aber die Hertstellerfirmen sollten sich was schämen, was die Qualität betrifft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Da htte ich wohl viel Glück in den letzten Jahren oder Shops mit besserer Quali-Kontrolle. . . |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:


----------



## Gunnar. (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Quali-Kontrolle ist ein guter Hinweis. Einfach vor dem Verpacken mal einen Blick auf den Artikel. So würden sich zumindest grobe Mängel zeigen. Nur welcher Shop mach so eine Quali-Kontrolle?


----------



## canale grande (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

besser gleich beim Dealer deines Vertrauens kaufen oder bestellen,dann erlebt man auch keine bösen Überraschungen#h


----------



## c.peschke (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

ich kenne die Shops zwar nicht bei denen du gekauft hast (bin ein treuer Fachhandelbesucher) aber es gibt unheimlich viele Shops die bei den Herstellern die B-Ware einkaufen und dadurch die Ware so günstig verkaufen können. Vielleicht ist das schon mal eine Antwort auf dein Problem... Ist die Reklamation denn wenigstens unproblematisch verlaufen?


----------



## Siever (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Das ist echt übel! Ich wollte gestern noch bei Köderwahnsinn.de bestellen um den Shop mal zu testen. Hab es dann aber doch gelassen. Gut, bei Kopytos kann nicht viel falsch laufen... . Aber wie schon X-mal erwähnt; es ist ziemlich problematisch große Sachen online zu kaufen, die man dann nicht anfassen kann. Bei Askari erlebt man auch des Öfteren böse Überraschungen. Oft werden Teile die im Netz als vorrätig angegeben sind dann nicht geliefert bzw. erst bei der nächsten Bestellung (das sind jedesmal 25€ Mindestbestellwert!). Oft bestellt man ja etwas großes und dazu ein paar Kleinteile, die man nicht braucht, aber die gerade im Angebot sind und vielleicht irgendwann nützlich sind. Und mir ist es dann schon passiert, dass nur die Kleinteile kommen! Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass ich gute Erfahrungen bei Reklamationen mit Askari gemacht habe... . Aber egal, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, sollte man die Sachen schon live sehen und anfassen können. Auch wenn OnlineShopping echt verlockend ist und mir ein Paket vom Fachhändler nach der Arbeit ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert...


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



> Quali-Kontrolle ist ein guter Hinweis. Einfach vor dem Verpacken mal  einen Blick auf den Artikel. So würden sich zumindest grobe Mängel  zeigen. Nur welcher Shop mach so eine Quali-Kontrolle?


Dazu sag ich nur:"Geiz ist geil!"

Wenn der Kunde über eine Geiz-Suchmaschine seinen garantiert billigsten Artikel sucht,welcher dann in Fernost vom Billiglöhner zusammen geschossen wird,dann bei uns in Leiharbeiterdeutschland vom 7,85€ Stundenlöhner verpackt wird,wo soll denn da noch eine Qualitätskontrolle stattfinden?
Und vor allem, wer bezahlt diese?
Ich finde, da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern,wenn solche Entäuschungen dabei raus kommen!

Taxidermist


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Quali-Kontrolle ist ein guter Hinweis. Einfach vor dem Verpacken mal einen Blick auf den Artikel. So würden sich zumindest grobe Mängel zeigen. *Nur welcher Shop mach so eine Quali-Kontrolle?*







Hallo Gunnar,#h

vermutlich die Shops,die letztendlich überleben. 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## bobbl (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Da hatte ich mehr Glück mit meinen letzten Bestellungen bei Seafishing24 und Tackle-Import. Pakete waren immer komplett und schnell da.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Hallo Jürgen,

Das glaub ich noch nicht mal. Taxi hatt es ja schon angedeudet. Diese Kontrolle wäre eine Mehrarbeit die ja auch bezahlt werden muß. Da sehe ich den Anbieter der das selbe Teil günstiger anbietet im Vorteil. Der Kunde schaut bekannterweise nun mal zuerst aufem Preis...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Nochmal:
Es geht mir NICHT darum, die Shops zu verteufeln. Der Riss im Kork war ohne Rolle nicht sichtbar. Da trifft den Shop keine Schuld. Das gleiche hätte auch im Fachladen niemand gemerkt.


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur:"Geiz ist geil!"



Eben, wegen eben dieser Mentalität kann halt keiner mehr die vom Kundenkönig geforderten Dienste bezahlen ohne total wettbewerbsunfähig anzubieten.

Ich kenne es vom Service bei Unterhaltungselektronik, da schaut auch keiner auf Rücknahmen, unter 100 Euro kommt direkt in die Tonne weil man die Begutachtung nicht bezahlen kann.

Wenn der feine Kunde aber akzeptieren würde dass der Gufi statt 0.79€ nun 1.79€ kosten würde bräuchte man sich nicht mehr zu echauffieren und bekommt einen tollstens endkontrollierten Gummifisch...

Ansonsten muss der Einzelhändler so verfahren, die Retouren kommen an den Grosshändler oder Hersteller, werden gutgeschrieben und der Endkunde bekommt zwischenzeitlich Ersatz oder sein Geld zurück.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Patentlösung aussieht um solche ohne Frage ärgerlichen Vorkommnisse zu vermeiden?


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Da trifft den Shop keine Schuld. Das gleiche hätte auch im Fachladen niemand gemerkt.



Hersteller hat das bestimmt auch nicht mutwillig so ausgeliefert. 

Da kommt die Biligrute im Container aus China, genau deine Rute war 100% schon in der Qualitätskontrolle am Ende vom Band bevors in den Karton geht, im Ursprungsland.

Dann wird an den Umschlageplatz geliefert, danach Container, an den Hafen gekarrt, ins Schiff geladen, 24 bis 28 Tage auf See, entladen, verzollen, auf den Truck, ins Ziellager, aus dem Ziellager zum Grosshandel, zum Retailpartner, zu dir.

Quizfrage:
An welcher Station ist der Rutenkork gebrochen?

Alternative:
Handmade kaufen und beim Rutenbauer abholen, wird unter Umständen etwas teurer.


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Qualitaetskontrolle ist gut, aber heute leider selten noch moeglich. Sehr viele Onlinelaeden haben naemlich kein eigenes lager mehr. Die Bestellung wird dirket in einem Frachtzentrum abgefragt, dort zusammengestellt und verschickt. Das Problem ist, der Kommisionierer im Frachtzentrum stellt Lieferung verschiedenster Artikel und eben nicht nur Angelgeraete zusammen, d.h. er kann gar nicht Spezialist auf allen Gebieten sein.

Der Hersteller liefert direkt an das ausgelagerte Lagerhaus, dort wird zumeist ohne Eingangskontrolle eingelagert und die Auftrage eben kommissioniert und direkt an den Kunden verschickt. Der Haendler bekommt die Ware also gar nicht mehr in die Hand. Anstelle der Qualitaetskontrolle im herkoemmlichen Sinn tritt nun die Qualifizierung des herstellers, aber das haut halt of nicht hin wenn sich Kleinhaendler Peterchen Meier aus Buxdehude einbildet direkt mit dem Chinesischen Hersteller zu verhandeln.

Wie schon beschrieben, auch das ist eine Konsequenz aus geiz ist Geil, denn jeder Service, jedes Handling, der Handschlag entlang der Wertschoepfungskette hat einen Preis und der will bezahlt werden.

Umsonst ist nur der Tod und selbst der kostet das Leben.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## el-roberto (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



c.peschke schrieb:


> i aber es gibt unheimlich viele Shops die bei den Herstellern die B-Ware einkaufen und dadurch die Ware so günstig verkaufen können.



kannst du das irgendwie beweisen? stell bitte nicht solche behauptungen auf, wenn nicht.


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Hehe Gemini, warum trifft man sich nur immerwieder in Troets zu aehnlichen Themen ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Achso, sorry ich wollt noch einen Link zum Thema beisteuern, habs aber vergessen http://www.dhl.de/de/logistik/lagerhaltung-distribution.html

Nur ein beispiel wie das so funktionieren kann.

gruss

Jan


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Janbr schrieb:


> Hehe Gemini, warum trifft man sich nur immerwieder in Troets zu aehnlichen Themen ;-)



Weil man die andere Seite kennt und nicht einfach Pro-Industrie argumentiert sondern in diesem Falle lediglich versucht, Gründe aufzuzeigen warum so etwas passieren kann und im globalen Handel auch immer wieder passieren wird, vielleicht, unter Umständen, eventuell?? :q


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Du meinst weil wir desillusioniert genug sind um nicht mehr an die heile Welt der Meister Eder Schreinerei und des Tante Emma Ladens zu glauben die tausende von Tonnen "hausgemachter" Spezialitaeten fuer ein Appel und ein Ei im Internet verticken, auch wenn es doch in der Werbung zu sehen ist?

Bin uebrigens wieder aus Meister Eders Heimatland zurueck ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Janbr schrieb:


> Anstelle der Qualitaetskontrolle im herkoemmlichen Sinn tritt nun die Qualifizierung des herstellers, aber das haut halt of nicht hin wenn sich Kleinhaendler Peterchen Meier aus Buxdehude einbildet direkt mit dem Chinesischen Hersteller zu verhandeln.



Sehr schön!

Wie gut das funktioniert wenn Peterchen Meier Hand anlegt sieht man hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99231&highlight=mb-fishing

Direktimport und internationaler Handel mit Herstellung am anderen Ende des Globus geht per eMail super aber 'so in Echt' manchmal durchaus problembehaftet


----------



## c.peschke (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



el-roberto schrieb:


> kannst du das irgendwie beweisen? stell bitte nicht solche behauptungen auf, wenn nicht.



Es gab mal eine Reportage darüber. Leider finde ich den Link auf die schnelle nicht. Ging dabei explizit um Angelshops (erst recht nicht um die im Trööt erwähnten) sondern um Onlineshops als solche.

Wenn ich den Link finde, werde ich dir den "*Beweis*" gerne liefern.


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



> Direktimport und internationaler Handel mit Herstellung am anderen Ende des Globus geht per eMail super aber 'so in Echt' manchmal durchaus problembehaftet


 
Braucht noch jemand 200 Sets mit je 10 Trockenfliegen? Einziges Problem, Trockenfliegen mit Glasperlen als Augen schwimmen nur sehr bedingt. Die Antwort des Herstellers warum er sich nicht an die Bindeanleitung haelt war: We have improved the original model!

Naja, aber genau so sammelt man Erfahrung und wer nicht wagt....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Das glaub ich noch nicht mal. Taxi hatt es ja schon angedeudet. Diese Kontrolle wäre eine Mehrarbeit die ja auch bezahlt werden muß. Da sehe ich den Anbieter der das selbe Teil günstiger anbietet im Vorteil.* Der Kunde schaut bekannterweise nun mal zuerst aufem Preis...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## pionier2511 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Ruten nur beim Fachhändler kaufen und dort inspizieren dann kann so etwas nicht passieren online hat man dann nur ärger


----------



## Gunnar. (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Jürgen , bleibt die Frage : "Wer ist größer? Geiz oder Intellegenz"? LOOL


----------



## Blauzahn (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Ruten nur beim Fachhändler kaufen und dort inspizieren dann kann so etwas nicht passieren online hat man dann nur ärger



Wo hat denn der TE bestellt... waren das Gemüsehändler ?

Leute Leute,
was hier alles fürn Stuss kommt ist nicht mehr auszuhalten #q

Ein Produkt ist nur so gut wie der "Hersteller" es kontrolliert, meißt ist der Hersteller garnicht mehr der Hersteller, sondern der Importeur. In Wahrheit kommt der Kram aus einer "Urwaldschmiede" der kleinen gelben Männchen, die alles und jeden kopieren... unterstützt vom Profitstreben der renomierten Markenhersteller in Europa und den USA.
Wenn bei den Chinesen irgendwann mal ein Krieg ausbricht geht die Weltwirtschaft am Stock und so manche, "vom Fachhandel vertriebene Marke" muß dichtmachen.

Klar kann ich beim Händler um die Ecke die Ware begrabbeln und untersuchen und nen Smalltalk halten, aber die Jungs machen das Geschäft nicht um uns nen gefallen zu tun... sondern weil sie davon Leben wollen.
Dabei sind sie wiederum auf der Welle des "Herstellers" der er ja garnicht mehr ist und siehe da... der Kreis schließt sich zum "anonymen" Internethändler.

Im Übrigen ist der zweite Shop einer meiner Haupthändler für Rutenbauuntensilien... die Jungs verstehen ihr Handwerk und verstehen unter Handel, genau wie der "Fachhändler", auch Kundenzufriedenheit als Selbstverständnis.
Deswegen, lieber Steffen, ruf morgen einfach Dieter an und du bekommst problemlos ein Ersatzblank.

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

@ Blauzahn



> Leute Leute,
> was hier alles fürn Stuss kommt ist nicht mehr auszuhalten


 
Zu dem Schluss komm ich auch wenn ich dein posting lese.



> Ein Produkt ist nur so gut wie der "Hersteller" es kontrolliert, meißt ist der Hersteller garnicht mehr der Hersteller, sondern der Importeur.


 
Ne ist klar, die waren "produzieren" sich auf dem Importweg selbst oder wie soll ich die Aussage verstehen?



> In Wahrheit kommt der Kram aus einer "Urwaldschmiede" der kleinen gelben Männchen, die alles und jeden kopieren...





> Ein Produkt ist nur so gut wie der "Hersteller" es kontrolliert


 
Also ist der Hersteller der gar kein Hersteller mehr ist jetzt doch irgendwie Hersteller und betreibt ne "Urwaldschmiede".

Es ist erstmal ziemlich egal wo denn die Produktionsstaette letztendlich ist, wenn, wie du schon schreibst, die Qualitaetskontrollen stimmen. Vollkommen egal ob gelb, gruen oder blau und egal wie gross jemand ist, wenn ich Ihn dafuer bezahle und zwar angemessen, dann kann er eine Ware (wie auch immer geartet) gegen einen Standard pruefen und fesstellen ob sie dem Standard entspricht.



> unterstützt vom Profitstreben der renomierten Markenhersteller in Europa und den USA.


 
Waere es auch eine Moeglichkeit das es daran liegt, das wir in Deutschland fuer eine Angelrute Made in China halt 29,95 zahlen weil uns die 399,95 fuer eine Rute Made in Germany zu teuer ist? Meinst du nicht das die Nachfrage den Preis bestimmt? Leider ist halt die Nachfrage nach teuren Made in Germany Ruten sehr begrenzt, weil halt Geiz einfach zu geil ist.



> Klar kann ich beim Händler um die Ecke die Ware begrabbeln und untersuchen und nen Smalltalk halten, aber die Jungs machen das Geschäft nicht um uns nen gefallen zu tun... sondern weil sie davon Leben wollen.
> Dabei sind sie wiederum auf der Welle des "Herstellers" der er ja garnicht mehr ist und siehe da... der Kreis schließt sich zum "anonymen" Internethändler.


 
Wie sollte es denn auch anders sein, der Fachhaendler um die Ecke verkauft doch exakt die selbe Ware wie der Internethaendler nur hat er eben nicht die selben Kosten wie der brick and mortar shop. Dein Argument wuerde nr ziehen wenn der brick and mortar shop auch andere Ware als der Onlineshop verkaufen wuerde.

Ein Unterschied besteht aber sehr wohl bei den Beiden, der Fachhaendler bekommt die Ware bei Lieferung in die Haende und kann die eventuell beim Hersteller uebersehene Qualitaetskontrolle nachholen. Ausserdem kann man dem Fachhaendler, neben dem Smalltalk, auch seine Ware vor die Fuesse schmeissen wenn sie defekt sein sollte. 



> Deswegen, lieber Steffen, ruf morgen einfach Dieter an und du bekommst problemlos ein Ersatzblank.


 
Einer der wenigen sinnvollen Saetze.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ossipeter (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Also bevor ich hier so ein Getöns losgetreten hätte, hätte ich erst mal den Händlern die Fakten mitgeteilt und um kostenlosen Umtausch inkl. Frachtkosten gebeten. Vom Kauf zurücktreten kann man ja immer noch.


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> In Wahrheit kommt der Kram aus einer "Urwaldschmiede" der kleinen gelben Männchen, die alles und jeden kopieren... unterstützt vom Profitstreben der renomierten Markenhersteller in Europa und den USA.



Ui, da kennt sich jemand aus. Ich kenne es nur so dass meistens in Auftragsarbeit kopiert wird. Das heisst auch nicht kopieren sondern optimieren oder modifizieren. In den meisten Fällen wird hergestellt was der Auftraggeber bestellt...

In welcher Industrie und vor allem Position bist du mit chinesischen Herstellern in Kontakt wenn ich fragen darf? 

Profitstreben sollte jeder Importeur an den Tag legen sonst ist er recht schnell weg vom Fenster, Wettbewerb und so...


----------



## Franz_16 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

@Jan, Nur mal so rein interessehalber:



> Sehr viele Onlinelaeden haben naemlich kein eigenes lager mehr. Die Bestellung wird dirket in einem Frachtzentrum abgefragt, dort zusammengestellt und verschickt. Das Problem ist, der Kommisionierer im Frachtzentrum stellt Lieferung verschiedenster Artikel und eben nicht nur Angelgeraete zusammen, d.h. er kann gar nicht Spezialist auf allen Gebieten sein.



Wieviele deutsche Onlineshops in der Angelbranche kennst du denn, die in einem externen Frachtcenter kommisionieren lassen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Also bevor ich hier so ein Getöns losgetreten hätte, hätte ich erst mal den Händlern die Fakten mitgeteilt und um kostenlosen Umtausch inkl. Frachtkosten gebeten. Vom Kauf zurücktreten kann man ja immer noch.


 

Das läuft doch alles schon.
Nochmal, es ging mir nicht darum, irgendein Getöns loszutreten, sondern einfach nur aufgrund zweier defekten / schlechten Lieferungen heute gepflegt und nett abzukotzen.

Thats it!


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nochmal, es ging mir nicht darum, irgendein Getöns loszutreten, sondern einfach nur aufgrund zweier defekten / schlechten Lieferungen heute gepflegt und nett abzukotzen.



Haben wir ja jetzt alle, danke dafür. 

Aber wie gesagt, es gibt immer zwei Seiten und manchmal liegt es halt nicht am bösen Chinesen, Importeur, Hersteller, Distributor oder Einzelhändler #h


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

@ Franz

Leider bin ich da nun etwas zu lange etwas zu weit weg. Aber Gegenfrage, von wievielen Onlinshops bekommt man die Ware in Standardboxen von z.B. DHL geschickt? 

Ich kann aber hier von den USA sprechen und hier sind es wirklich viele, auch kleinere Laeden. Es spricht ja eigentlich nichts gegen diese Praktik. Es bieten eigentlich auch alle Logistikunternehmen an die Wareneingangskontrolle zu uebernehmen, aber erstens muss ich Ihnen auch sagen gegen was sie pruefen sollen, also Spezifikationen und ich muss sie natuerlich auch bezahlen.

Aber soweit muss es ja auch nicht unbedingt kommen, ich meine jedem Markenhersteller, der einen Ruf zu verlieren hat, ist eigentlich daran gelegen, das seine Ware (sprich Marke) nur in der besten Qualitaet and en Kunden kommt. Im Gegenzug muss aber eben der Kunde auch bereit sein fuer diese Qualitaet zu bezahlen. Stimmt das eine nicht mehr, wird entweder der Kunde nicht mehr bereit sein den Preis zu bezahlen oder der Hersteller/ Vertreiber wird sich nach Einsparungen umsehen muessen. Qualitaetssciherung kostet halt leider Geld und bleibt dann gerne auf der Strecke.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Blauzahn (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Janbr schrieb:


> Einer der wenigen sinnvollen Saetze.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan



Na guck an...
hast ja was sinnvolles entdeckt, lieber Jan.

Viele Grüße in die USA.  #h

@ Gemini

Du bist also ein Kenner der Szene und sicher bestens über alles Informiert...
Ich nicht, deswegen habe ich einfach mal´n bissel vom Leder gezogen und euch vorn Latz gehaun... ihr Allwissenden.  #d

Nix für Ungut und nen schönen Abend
wünscht René
mit nun 19 Jahren Einkaufserfahrungen im Elektrogroßhandel #h


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> @ Gemini
> 
> Du bist also ein Kenner der Szene und sicher bestens über alles Informiert...
> Ich nicht, deswegen habe ich einfach mal´n bissel vom Leder gezogen und euch vorn Latz gehaun... ihr Allwissenden.  #d
> ...



Machs dir doch nicht so einfach René 

Ich hab natürlich keine 19 Jahre Erfahrung mit den Prozessen, habe lediglich eine Weile bei einem Stamm der gelben Naturvölker gelebt und mich um Einkauf, Produktionsmanagement und PM vor Ort gekümmert. Ich hab sogar schon Fabriken besichtigt die Angelkrams hergestellt haben, Low-tech hat mich aber damals nicht so interessiert.

Erzähl doch mal wies wirklich läuft #h


----------



## pionier2511 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wo hat denn der TE bestellt... waren das Gemüsehändler ?
> 
> Leute Leute,
> was hier alles fürn Stuss kommt ist nicht mehr auszuhalten #q
> ...



Was giebt dir das recht zu behaupten ich rede stuss ? gehts noch mit meiner aussage meinte ich lediglich das man seine rute im fachgeschäfft kaufen soll und nicht im onlineshop da man nie sicher sein kann was man dort bekommt selbst durch den Packetdienst kann es zum schaden kommen , Im Laden weiss man sofort was man hat also läster nich über andere und wenn dus nicht mehr aushalten kannst dann lass diese unqualifizierten antworten die evtl andere als beleidigend auffassen könnten .


----------



## Blauzahn (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Nun... da man nun nen neuen Sündenbock gefunden hat...
will ich mal ein wenig versuchen zu erläutern.

Zu allererst @pionier
Ich habe nicht geschrieben das du Stuss schreibst, sondern habe dein letztes posting als Aufhänger für den bei mir entstehenden "Eindruck" in diesem Thread, bzw. das gezeichnete Bild der "guten" und "schlechten" Handelsunternehmen bzw. Herstellerfirmen benutzt.

Niemals zuvor wurden in meiner Branche so wenig Produkte wie heute noch "komplett" in Deutschland hergestellt.
Teilweise werden die Labels, das VDE-Zeichen, CE-Zeichen, Enec, TÜV oder sonstiges komplett in Drittländern auf die dort hergestellten Produkte "Made in Germany" genagelt.
Ich behaupte nicht, dass die Produkte schlecht sind, aber sie entsprechen eben nicht dem, was auf der Verpackung bzw. hinter dem Label steht.
Schon lange ist es kein Geheimnis, dass man aus Gewinnoptimierung den Markt bei Heimelectronic "komplett" ausgelagert hat. Selbst kleine Mittelständler der ELA-Branche *müssen  *Baugruppen in Asien zukaufen um Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, um zu überleben.
Unsere so hochgelobten "deutschen" Elektrofirmen wie Siemens, ABB (gut das is`n Schwede), Klöckner-Möller (nun Eaton) lassen einen Großteil ihrer Komponenten in Asien fertigen, Leuchtenhersteller wie Trilux, Ridi, Zumtobel kaufen Electronic in Asien... wir träumen weiter von "Made in Germany".
Im Bereich der Baumarktschiene ist die Herstellung komplett in Asien zu finden...
Nichts, aber auch garnichts gibt es dort, ohne irgendwo nen Aukleber auf das Ursprungsland, den Ursprungskontinent zu finden.  

Um den Bogen zur Angelei zu bekommen...
Das US-Unternehmen PacBay fertigt seine Blanks ausschliesslich in China, Sage läßt dort sogar "komplett" bauen... was besonders bei letztgenanntem schon sehr dreist ist, da der Preis immernoch der alte ist... obwohl nur zu einem Bruchteil der frühere Fertigungskosten eingekauft.

Nochmal, ich verteufle nicht den Fachhändler, auch nicht ein Produkt, welches in einer globalisierten Welt durch sinnvolle Synergie hergestellt wird....
ich möchte nur dass man aufwacht und versteht, warum es ist wie es ist und nicht dem Ammenmärchen mancher vermeintlichen "Saubermänner" erliegt.


----------



## Gemini (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Mönsch René, hab ich sinngemäss irgendwas anderes gesagt? #g


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Jürgen , bleibt die Frage :* "Wer ist größer? Geiz oder Intellegenz"?* LOOL


 


Im Gegensatz zum Universum ist die Dummheit Grenzen-
los.

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Janbr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

@ Blauzahn



> Nun... da man nun nen neuen Sündenbock gefunden hat...


 
Naja, du hast gewissermassen die Steilvorlage gegeben....

Ich sag auch nicht das du damit Unrecht hast, aber deine Schlussfolgerung ist nicht unbedingt die Richtige. Die Herstellungskosten muessen einfach geringer werden, weil der Konsument nicht mehr zahlen will.

Um den Bogen in deine Branche zu schlagen, woher kommt der Slogan Geiz ist geil? Genau, wie kommt es das vor 25 Jahren ein Fernseher noch ein Luxusprodukt war, das nicht in jedem haushalt zu finden war und heute jeder der was auf sich haelt auch auf dem Klo einen Fernseher hat? Bestimmt nicht weil unsere Einkommen gewachsen sind.

Ich realisiere nur einen schleichenden Vorgang, Leute haben keinerlei Bezug mehr zum eigentlichen Wert von Waren und Dienstleistungen. Es muss alles einfach noch geiler und noch billiger werden. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber die boese Industrie, die nur weil sie macht- und profitgeil sind die Produktion nach Timbuktu und Absurtistan verlagern. und nur wegen dieser Profitgeilheit verlieren die Leute in Deutschland, USA oder sonstwo die Arbeit. Natuerlich ist daran nicht der Konsument schuld der eben fuer seinen fuenften Fernseher nich gewillt ist mehr als 59,99 beim Lebensmitteldiscounter zu zahlen....

Ich halte dich eigentlich fuer einen inteligenten Menschen, deshalb wird dir der Sarkasmus bestimmt auffallen. Was ich damit sagen will, in einer vernetzten globalen Welt ist vieles eben nicht schwarz oder weiss, sondern einiges auch grau und leider sind halt auch die Reaktionen die auf unser handeln folgen in der modernen Welt vernetzt.

In diesem Sinne einen schoenen Abend, ich hab naemlich jetzt bald Feierabend.

Jan


----------



## Jose (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

die allerböseste überraschung könnte sein wenn ihr feststellt, dass mit einem gut platzierten 'ähämm, ähämm' zu rabatt etc.  bei eurem local dealer ein vergleichbarer preis mit FULL-SERVICE zu erreichen gewesen wäre.
bestellt ihr eure maden etc. auch online?

support local dealers!
(bin keiner )


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Immer das Madenargument. |uhoh:

Ich kauf da, wo ich für das was ich möchte am wenigsten bezahle. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Jose (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Immer das Madenargument. |uhoh:
> 
> Ich kauf da, wo ich für das was ich möchte am wenigsten bezahle. Ganz einfach.



sagen se alle, und dann wird geheult ohne ende, wenn das billigste sich evtl. dann doch nicht als "ganz einfach" heraus stellt. und der miese service wird beinerweichend beklagt.

vor allem der. 
siehe trööts ohne ende...

zum "_Immer das Madenargument_": ist doch MADE in germany, diese geiz-ist-geil-mentalität.

nochmal: ich nix local dealer!

UND: wo kaufst DU deine maden?


----------



## fordfan1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Hmm,das ist ja beim TE nunmal ganz blöd gelaufen,aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich.
Nicht das er nen Fehler gemacht hat in einem Onlineshop etwas zu bestellen,aber es gibt die Möglichkeit bei Warenannahme selbige zu prüfen und dem Boten ev. Mängel mitzuteilen.

Nun zum "Argument" kauft beim Fachhändler:

Ich persönlich wohne in einer Kleinstadt am Rande Osthessens,es gibt hier drei "Anglerbedarfsgeschäfte" die ihren meisten Umsatz mit Klamotten,Messern und Softairkrams machen,der Anglerbereich erstreckt sich auf wahnsinige D.A.M Spinner der grösse 3 in silber und kupfer,ner D.A.M Onliner Rute für 119 Euro
und nen par Monoschnüren wo schon die Verpackung von der Spule komplett Sonnengebleicht ist.(Kleinteile von minderer qualität mal ausen vorgelassen).

Wo würdet ihr denn dann kaufen? #h


----------



## Lorenz (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wohne in einer Kleinstadt am Rande Osthessens,es gibt hier drei *"Anglerbedarfsgeschäfte"*...



Blumenladen mit Angel-Ecke oder Friseur mit zwei "Nebenzimmern"?
Alles schon gesehen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Warum kann ein Onlineshop, insbesondere einer, der gleichzeitig ein Ladengeschäft betreibt, kein Fachgeschäft sein? 
Internetshop heißt ja nur, die Ware (auch) übers Internet zu vertickern. Gerlinger beispielsweise kann doch kaum die Reputation des Fachgeschäftes abgesprochen werden.

Ich erinnere mich aber sehr gut, wie ich vor einem halben Jahr bei Onkel Gerlinger zu Besuch war und mir 5 identische Exemplare einer Cormoran Speciland Rute bringen ließ. Bei der einen waren die Ringe komplett aus der Flucht, bei der anderen Lackabplatzer am Handteil..., ich habe schließlich "meine" Rute aus dem Hand- und Spitzenteil von zweien zusammengestellt. Gut, nun kann man sagen: "Cormoran, ich wusste es schon immer...", aber das ganze Dilemma ist glaube ich fast markenunabhängig. 
Und ganz ehrlich, ich bin einfach nicht bereit, für eine Rute 250 Euro oder mehr auszugeben (man denke sich, ich rechne nochmal um: 500 Mark!!!). Das hat auch nichts mit Schnäppchenjagd oder Geiz ist geil zu tun, sondern schlicht und ergreifend mit der Tatsache, dass ich mir die High End Teile nicht leisten kann. Also begnüge ich mich mit der Mittelklasse. 

Diese Mittelklasse gab es immer schon. Ich erinnere mich an meine allerersten Stöberaktionen in den DAM Katalogen Anfang bis Mitte der 80er Jahre. Da gab es 3 Klassen, allesamt in Glasfaser: Die Airway (top), die Tele Top (mittel) und die Record (niedriges Segment). Alle 3 Reihen waren anspechend verarbeitet (will heißen: natürlich waren Blanks und Komponenten verschiedene, was aber mit der reinen Verarbeitung nichts zu tun hat). Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich heutzutage nur aus dem Grund viel Geld ausgeben muss, um eine funktionsfähige!!! Rute als Gegenwert  zu bekommen. In Ordnung müssen sie alle sein, die eine halt mit Titanium Sic und Supreme Kork, die andere mit Hardloy und Korktapete.

Die Rute habe ich übrigens nur aus dem Grund online bestellt, weil in ganz Deutschland nur noch 2! Exemplare käuflich zu erwerben waren. Die Rute kostete vor 2 Jahren noch um die 90 Euro, also kein Billigheimer.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Maden hin oder her

ich bin auch eher der "support your local dealer"-Typ, aber der ein- oder andere Artikel ist halt nur bei damit gesegneten Online-Shops erhältlich, und wenn man diesen dann *will*, dann *muss *man zwangsläufig dort bestellen

und diese Vorgehensweise hat aber mal gar nichts mit "Geiz ist geil" zu schaffen

und so wie ich das sehe, hat Kohlmeise hier ähnlich gehandelt

verhält sich analog mit nur noch bei ebay zu erhaltenden (alten) Rollen, Ruten etc.


nichtsdestotrotz amüsier ich mich immer wieder gerne über Leutz, die hier die kostenlose suche Rute- / suche Rolle-Beratung abgreifen, dann billich billich im INet bestellen und später rumjammern wg. angeblicher B-Ware

nur mal so dazu, vor kurzem drüber gestolpert:


Skyfire schrieb:


> ...Ich würd vorher die Geräte im Laden in die  Hand nehmen, und dann kannst du ja im Internet schauen, wo es das Zeugs  am billigsten ist.


(no comment)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> nichtsdestotrotz amüsier ich mich immer wieder gerne über Leutz, die hier die kostenlose suche Rute- / suche Rolle-Beratung abgreifen, dann billich billich im INet bestellen und später rumjammern wg. angeblicher B-Ware


 

Ich habe mich mal mit einem Fotographen unterhalten, der seit einiger Zeit für Beratungen zu einem bestimmten Modell, insofern es nicht bei ihm gekauft wurde, 10 Euro nimmt. Er meinte, das sei inzwischen gang und gäbe, dass eine Kamera billigst irgendwo gekauft würde, die Leute dann nicht damit klar kommen und schließlich bei ihm eine Einführung in das Modell abgreifen wollen.
Wäre ich Fachhändler, mich würde es auch nur nerven.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Das ist mehr als verständlich.

Gäbe es hier einen Fachhändler mit vernünftigem Angebot und vernünftigen Preisen. wäre ich wohl Stammkunde. Leider ist dem nicht so.

Der Eierkopp hält sich strengstens an die UVP`s  . . verhandeln nicht möglich.#q

Dann soll er seinen Krempel behalten. . . .|rolleyes


----------



## aalk47 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

zu allererst:
ich habe bis dato mitm hoffi (koederwahnsinn) nur die allerbesten erfahrungen gemacht.

scheint ein ausrutscher zu sein.

mir ist allerdings fraglich, wie man sowas uebersehen kann.

als kaufmann hat man doch schliesslich die ware bei eingang zu pruefen, da man sonst nicht ehr reklamieren kann?!


----------



## Seefliege (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

|wavey: @ Kohlmeise;

Mit Köderwahnsinn hat bei mir bislang auch alles super geklappt. #c

@ Alle;

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es in einer Marktwirtschaft völlig normal ist, Preise zu vergleichen. Die Preisbildung funktioniert in einem gesundem Markt nun mal nicht durch einheitliche Preisvorgaben von Anbieterseite aus, sondern durch einen Ausgleich der unterschiedlichen Interessen zwischen Käufern und Verkäufern. Dank des Internets haben ja die Händler heute (glücklicherweise) nicht mehr die marktbeherrschende Stellung, um die Preise zu verzerren. 
Mal die Hand auf's Herz gelegt; beim Kauf von Autos ist es doch auch üblich erstmal im Netz nach günstigen Angeboten zu suchen, und diese dann als Verhandlungsbasis beim hiesigen Händler zu nutzen. Wer bezahlt schon gerne mehr, als er muss ... Ich hatte das mit verschiedensten Artikeln zum Angeln auch schon vor. Allerdings führen unsere Läden hier nur recht wenige Sachen, die ich auch haben will ... Bestellen können und wollen die es dann auch nicht, wenn sie die Preise sehen, die auf dem Internetausdruck stehen. #d Andere Händler werden wiederum nur von best. Großhändlern beliefert bzw. sind sogar vertraglich an diese gebunden. Kurz gesagt; was soll ich da? Ein bisschen Quatschen und Latein abholen vllt, Einkaufen, was?
Ich bestelle sehr viel im Netz. Oft sogar im Ausland. Bisher habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Ich habe z.B. mal versucht ein paar TiteLok Rutenhalter für mein Boot hier in Dt. zu besorgen. Überall, auch in den Shop's waren die Befestigungsschellen und Grundkörper nicht lieferbar. Nach Bestellung der Sachen direkt bei TiteLok in den Staaten war das Paket genau nach 5 Tagen hier. :vik: In die Hälfte des hiesigen Preises habe ich auch noch gespart ... |supergri
Wer hier rumjammert, unsere heimischen Anbieter würden von der Bildfläche verschwinden, nur weil es heute üblich ist, Preise zu vergleichen, der sollte mal seinen wöchentlichen Einkauf im Supermarkt nach exakt heimischen Produkten durchsuchen. Da wäre der Korb bei vielen fast leer. Und genau das ist in einer (wirtschaftlich) globalisierten und vernetzten Welt auch vollkommen normal ...


----------



## Brikz83 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Also ich kann schon verstehen, das man zum kauf beim Fachhändler rät und dass, das Risiko bei Onlinehändler größer ist. Ich sage aber jetzt auch mal ganz deutlich, das ist nicht immer eine Frage des wollens.....ein Kollege verdient 1000 euronen im Monat auf die Kralle (und damit ist er sicher nicht der einzige)...wenn man die laufenden Kosten (inkl. Benzin zur Arbeit) abzieht bleiben ihm 380 zum Leben. So da hat er aber noch nix für die rente und fürs sein Essen auf dem Tisch. Also wenn man jetzt sehr freundlich rechnet sind das 100 Euro im Monat, auf die Angelzeug und der kleine Luxus des Alltags entfallen (Kino, Restaurant usw.).

 Erklärt dem mal bitte euere Argumente für den Fachhhandel.....das geht schlicht und einfach nicht. Also sucht er sich Onlineshops von denen er Weiß das deren Umtauschauschspolitik gut funktioniert um im zweifel Ware mit mängeln kostenfrei umtauschen zu können. Klar könnte man jetzt sagen dann muss er was gebrauchtes kaufen oder sparen....aber gehört es nicht auch zur Lebensqualität sich wenn man 40h arbeitet auch mal etwas neues zu leisten und eben nicht auf eine Spinnrute anderthalb Jahre sparen zu müssen. 

Also man muss auch einfach in Realität der Gesellschaft bleiben und da hast entweder genug Kohle das du es dir aussuchen kannst, oder so wenig das einfach nix mehr übrig bleibt. Ich denke das es genug Leute gibt die genau deshalb Onlineshops bevorzugen.


----------



## Tino (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Genau so sieht es aus,Brikz 83.

Ich schaue auch auf jeden Preis,besonders wenn ich grosse Anschaffungen machen kann.(die ich mir mühsam zusammenspare)
Wenn ich dann den Fachhändler sehe, bei dem ich sonst immer war,spare ich etliche Euro's.Denn handeln will er nicht, nachdem ich fragte was sein Preis für 3 Stk. Daiwa Emblem Carp Ruten sei.Er sagte,rechne alle 3 zusammen!!!
Da sagte ich mir:Wer nicht will,der hat schon
Ob der damit zurechtkommt ist mir echt egal.
Um mich kümmert sich auch keiner.Fertig!!!

Da greife ich aber auch auf renomierte Shops zurück,bei denen ich weiss, ich habe selbst bei eventuellen Reklamationen einen problemlosen Service.(Wilkerling)
Diesen "eventuellen Service" lasse ich mir auch ein paar kleine Euro's kosten,wenn dort einige Sachen ein bischen teurer sind.


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Ich hatte diesbezüglich mit "Shops" noch keine Probleme.   
Die Ware war stets gut.
Allerdings suche ich mir die Shops auch aus. Z.B. durch Referenzen von anderen zufriedenen Anglern, etc.
Und ein gesundes Maß an Verstand vorrausgesetzt, sollten wiederholte "Reinfälle" ausgeschlossen sein.

TL
Rolf


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Jose schrieb:


> sagen se alle, und dann wird geheult ohne ende, wenn das billigste sich evtl. dann doch nicht als "ganz einfach" heraus stellt. und der miese service wird beinerweichend beklagt.


Das ist doch Blödsinn in höchster Potenz. Hatte selber neulich einen Kescherstabbruch aus einem Onlineversand, Dienstags angerufen und am Mittwoch war ein neues Teil da. Deine Totschlagargumente treffen nur bei einem Bruchteil der Leute zu, vor allem wenn sie noch bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" ala As..ri oder mb....ing bestellen.

Solche Threads gibt es im AB eh schon zu Hauf: *Kompetenz im Fachhandel!?  *




> vor allem der.
> siehe trööts ohne ende...


Falls du den Thread überhaupt gelesen hast, wird dir im Eröffnungsposting der Absatz aufgefallen sein: _"Den Shops mache ich gar keinen Vorwurf, die verkaufen auch nur das  Zeugs. Aber die Hertstellerfirmen sollten sich was schämen, was die  Qualität betrifft."
_Glaube aber dir ging es bei der Diskussion nur darum deine Parolen rauszukloppen.




> zum "_Immer das Madenargument_": ist doch MADE in germany, diese geiz-ist-geil-mentalität.
> 
> nochmal: ich nix local dealer!
> 
> UND: wo kaufst DU deine maden?


Da wo ich die Maden am einfachsten, schnellsten und günstigsten bekomme. Und wenn es die Läden mal nicht mehr geben sollte, dann macht eben jemand anderes nen Laden hier auf. Alternativ kann ich zum Bode fahren. Angele eh in der Wiesbadener Ecke und brauch da nur über die Rheinbrücke schnell rüberschiessen. Der Bode ist nicht vom Ladenverkauf abhängig, der nutzt die modernen Absatzmöglichkeiten per Internet.
Und wenn es den auch nicht mehr gibt, quasi keinen Angelladen mehr im Umkreis von 50 km, dann bestellen wir halt mit 3 Leuten 6 Liter Maden, teilen die auf und haben für 4 Wochen erstmal genug.
Und machen die auch zu, dann angelt man eben mit Mais, Würmern, Teig, Köderfisch, Boilies, Käse, ....


----------



## Janbr (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



> Wer hier rumjammert, unsere heimischen Anbieter würden von der Bildfläche verschwinden, nur weil es heute üblich ist, Preise zu vergleichen, der sollte mal seinen wöchentlichen Einkauf im Supermarkt nach exakt heimischen Produkten durchsuchen. Da wäre der Korb bei vielen fast leer. Und genau das ist in einer (wirtschaftlich) globalisierten und vernetzten Welt auch vollkommen normal ...


 
Da hast du den nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Mir geht es auch gar nicht darum, das der heimische Anbieter verschwindet. Es ist sicherlich angebracht und legitim Preise zu vergleichen und natuerlich sollte man "preisbewusst" kaufen.

Es geht mir hier aber um ein gabz anderes Problem. Die Leute gehen zum Fachhaendler zur Beratung und zum Begrabbeln um die Sachen dann billig, billig im Netz zu kaufen. Wenn der Fachhaendler um die Ecke aber nach 2 Jahren dicht macht, weil er eben mit all seinen Nebenkosten wie Miete, Angestellte, den gratis Kaffee, den Heizkosten, der Werbung etc. nicht mit den Onlinepreisen mithalten kann und weil eben niemand mehr bei Ihm kauft, beschweren sich genau dieselben Leute darueber das es keinen Fachhaendler mehr an der Ecke gibt.

Anderes Beispiel, selbes Problem. In vielen Staedten regen sich die Leute darueber auf das immer mehr Innenstaedte aussterben, immer mehr Laeden leer stehen, gehen aber natuerlich wegen der guenstigen Preise selbst lieber in das Einkaufscenter auf der gruenen Wiese vor der Stadt.

Qualitaet kostet Geld. Es geht nicht nur darum die richtigen Materialien zu kaufen und diese richtig zu verarbeiten. Es geht auch darum die Qualitaet zu pruefen. Das kostet natuerlich Geld, weil ich dafuer Angestellte benoetige, die in den meisten Faellen auch noch Ahnung haben muessen um was es geht. Das andere Problem der Qualitaetssicherung ist natuerlich, je enger ich meine Spezifikation abstecke, desto hoeher wird natuerlich die Qualitaet, aber desto mehr Ausschuss produziere ich. Die Frage ist nun, wieviel Ausschuss kann ich mir leisten wenn meine komplette Rute inkl. aller Kosten, fuer 30 Euro im Laden steht und davon der Hersteller, die Angelfirma und der Haendler leben muessen?

Kurz gesagt, ich sag nicht kauf im Fachgeschaeft, ich sage beschwert euch nicht wenn es keinen Fachhandel mehr gibt!



> Also ich kann schon verstehen, das man zum kauf beim Fachhändler rät und dass, das Risiko bei Onlinehändler größer ist. Ich sage aber jetzt auch mal ganz deutlich, das ist nicht immer eine Frage des wollens.....ein Kollege verdient 1000 euronen im Monat auf die Kralle (und damit ist er sicher nicht der einzige)...wenn man die laufenden Kosten (inkl. Benzin zur Arbeit) abzieht bleiben ihm 380 zum Leben. So da hat er aber noch nix für die rente und fürs sein Essen auf dem Tisch. Also wenn man jetzt sehr freundlich rechnet sind das 100 Euro im Monat, auf die Angelzeug und der kleine Luxus des Alltags entfallen (Kino, Restaurant usw.).


 
Absolut valides Argument. Leider ist halt unsere moderne Welt vernetzt und die gesamte Wertschoepfungskette eben auch. Es fuehrt jetzt hier zu weit und wuerde den Rahmen eines Angelboards sprengen, aber letztendlich ist der Grund warum dein Kollege nur 380 Euro im Monat zum Leben hat der, weil wir unsere Angelrute fuer 30 Euro im Laden stehen haben wollen. Geiz ist halt leider nicht immer Geil. Um das ganze sehr, sehr verkuerzt darzustellen, kann halt der Arbeitgeber deines Kollegen am Ende der Wertschoepfungskette (z.B. beim Hersteller) nicht mehr an seinen Mitarbeiter geben als am Anfang der Kette (beim Einkaufen) der Konsument gewillt ist in den Prozess zu geben. Leider muessen halt alle entlang der Kette mit diesem Betrag auskommen. Sprich je geiler der Geiz ist, desto weniger bleibt mir leider am Ende im Geldbeutel, denn die Blase ist Gott sei dank geplatzt, Geld laesst sich nicht vermehren, es laesst sich nur anders verteilen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



aalk47 schrieb:


> zu allererst:
> ich habe bis dato mitm hoffi (koederwahnsinn) nur die allerbesten erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> scheint ein ausrutscher zu sein.
> ...


 

Na ja, welcher Laden schraubt schon Rollen an die Ruten, um zu sehen, ob dann im Kork Risse entstehen?

Nochmals, zum dritten mal: Ich will NICHT die beiden Läden niedermachen!!!!!


----------



## Janbr (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

@ Kohlmeise

Das hab ich auch verstanden, ich kann nur dieses Geheule nicht mehr hoeren. Jeder kauft billig im Internet und beschwert sich das es immer weniger kompetente Fachhaendler gibt und die Qualitaet immer schlechter wird........

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> Das hab ich auch verstanden, ich kann nur dieses Geheule nicht mehr hoeren. Jeder kauft billig im Internet und beschwert sich das es immer weniger kompetente Fachhaendler gibt und die Qualitaet immer schlechter wird........
> 
> ...


 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Auch bei manch renommiertem Fachhändler hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass teilweise schon sehr dubiose Restposten aufgekauft werden...


----------



## Brikz83 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> Das hab ich auch verstanden, ich kann nur dieses Geheule nicht mehr hoeren. Jeder kauft billig im Internet und beschwert sich das es immer weniger kompetente Fachhaendler gibt und die Qualitaet immer schlechter wird........
> 
> ...


 
Ich gebe dir absolut recht. 
Ich finde das die Diskussion am eigentlichen Problem ein bisschen vorbei geht. Es geht nämlich dabei garnicht unbedingt um Online Shop oder Dealer vor Ort sondern um den Umgang des kunden mit den Shops. Wenn ich etwas bestelle und es ist fehlerhaft oder schafhaft oder das falsche, ist das doch kein grund in einem öffentlichen Forum Dampf abzulassen (ist jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen Kohlmeise). Wenn allerdings die Rückgabe bzw. der Umtausch vom Händler geblockt werden. Dann is das ein Grund sich auch mal auszukotzen. Dieses ,der Shop hat einen Fehler gemacht jetzt werd ich ihn öffentlich fertig machen, ist übertrieben...erst wenns richtig dreist wird dann kann man auch mal diesen Weg gehen. Dafür gibts ja schließlich auch ein Umtauschrecht.

zu den Herstellern als solches, will und vorallem kann ich mich garnicht äußern denn dazu hab ich vie zu wenig Ahnung davon wie's nun wirklich abgeht.


----------



## andyblub (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Ich kauf da, wo ich für das was ich möchte am wenigsten bezahle. Ganz einfach.


 
Aufgrunddessen werden die Preise auch weiter sinken und die Qualität abnehmen. In der VWL spricht man von vorherrschenden Informationsasymmetrien zwischen Händlern/Herstellern und Kunden, die eine gewisse Wirkung nach sich ziehen. Der Kunde kann ein Produkt niemals vorher auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, Mängel und Schwachstellen werden von Herstellersicht jedoch notwendig, um preislich mithalten zu können. Jeder kennt es. Dönermann A bietet den Döner für 3,50€ an, Dönermann B für 3€ - beide schmecken gleich gut. Viele Kunden wandern zum günstigeren Angebot ab, ohne zu wissen dass es bei B nur älteres Fleisch gibt, was aber durch die Zubereitungs- und Serviermethode nicht herauszuschmecken ist. Damit A konkurrenzfähig bleibt, senkt er seinen Dönerpreis ebenfalls auf 3€ - und bedient sich der gleichen Methode, die eine Qualitätsabnahme voraussetzt, aber sein geschäftliches Überleben sichert. Am Ende erhält man überall nur noch "Gammefleisch" - der Kunde hat es selbst gewollt, denn er hat mit dem Portemoinnaie abgestimmt.

Nun sind Angelgeräte keine Döner, die per Definition ja schon einfaches und vor allem günstiges Fast Food darstellen. Bei Angelgeräten wird es weiterhin ein mittleres und auch höheres Preissegment geben, die sich am Markt behaupten werden, da insbesondere bei einem solchen Hobby auf bekannte Qualität wert gelegt wird. Wenn jedoch Preise, egal in welchem Preissegment, kontinuierlich abnehmen und man als Sparfuchs einen cleveren Deal machen will, muss man sich der Gefahr auch bewusst sein.


----------



## Janbr (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Brikz83, da hast du nicht unrecht. Aber ist halt alles sofort "Abzocke"....

Ich meine man muss sich mal klar machen, das eine Angelrute im Set mit Rolle und Schnur bei Askari fuer unter 20 Euro zu haben ist.

Daran will der Hersteller der Materialien etwas verdienen, der Hersteller der Rute, der Hersteller der Rolle, der Hersteller der Schnur, der Transporteur und Askari auch noch. Jeder muss seine Loehne bezahlen, seine Miete, Heizung, Maschienen, muss Steuern und Sozialabgaben, Zoll usw. davon bezahlen. Wie soll hier noch Platz fuer Qualitaet sein (ich will jetzt nicht sagen das die Rute Schrott ist). Das Ding wird zusammengebaut und muss passen, es ist naemlich weder Zeit noch Geld uebrig, die Qualitaet zu pruefen oder gar Ware wegen schlechter Qualitaet zurueckzuweisen.

Je besser meine Qualitaet sein soll, desto mehr Pruefkriterien muss ich festlegen und desto kleiner wird der erlaubte Beeich dieser Kriterien. Auf der anderen Seite, je mehr Pruefkriterien ich habe und je enger dessen Bereich ist, desto mehr Ausschuss werde ich produzieren. 

Gehe ich jetzt davon aus das ich als Angelgeraete"hersteller" bei eine "Urwaldschmiede" einkaufe um die Ware nach Deutschland zu exportieren. Verdienen will jeder, keiner wird umsonst arbeiten. Jetzt gehen wir davon aus ich kann die Ware fuer eine lausige Qualitaet ohne grossartige Pruefung fuer 10 Euro das Stueck kaufen. Die "Uhrwaldschmiede" prueft Ihrerseits auch die Rohmaterialien nicht. Die Material kosten machen 50% des Preises von 10 Euro aus.

So, jetzt bilde ich mir ein ich brauch bessere Qualitaet. Als erstes stelle ich Pruefkriterien auf die die Rohmaterial betreffen. das fuehrt nun dazu das 10% aller Materialien durchs Raster fallen. Um das abzufangen erhoeht nun natuerlich der Rohmaterialienhaendler seine Preise um 10% --> Also steigen die Materialkosten um 10% auf 5.50 Euro. D.h. die Rute kostet jetzt 10.50.

Gleichzeitig fuehre ich natuerlich auch eine Pruefung des Endprodukts ein. Das fuehrt zu einer Ausschussrate von weiteren 10%. Klar die schlaegt der "Urwalschmiedenbetreiber" auf den Preis. Also kostet die Rute jetzt 11.55. Dabei ist natuerlich nocht nicht berechnet das man Arbeitskraefte braucht um die Pruefungen durchzufuehren, man braucht Messgereate, man muss den Ausschuss entsorgen usw.

So, glaubst du nun das der gemeine Geiz-ist-Geil Konsument eine 16%ige Preissteigerung hinnimmt mit dem Hinweis du hast die Qualitaet gesteigert?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## fordfan1 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

@ Lorez

Weit gefehlt,sind zwei "Jagd Angel&Outdoor" -Geschäfte.
Aber die Klientel besimmt das Angebot,sprich ich suche als Angler 7x7 Niroflex,wird angeboten,auf nachrage nach passenden Quetschhülsen "Was meinen sie denn? Quetschhülsen für Lautsprecherkabel habe ich letzte Woche im Baumarkt xyz gekauft,sowas bekommen sie bei uns nicht"#q 
"Dafür haben wir aber Messer von Opinel runtergesetzt auf 10 Euro,Campingkocher für nen spottpreis,und nehmen sie ne Tarnjacke Von Mil-Tec mit gibts das Set für nur 39,95" 

Ich will mal gar nix gegen die beiden Mädels vom Verkauf sagen,woher sollen die wissen was ich mein,aber so ein sogennantes "Geschäft" möge doch bitte Personal beschäftigen was sich auskennt und auch die entsprechende Peripherie vorrätig haben,ist den das zuviel verlangt;+


----------



## Andal (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Ich will mal gar nix gegen die beiden Mädels vom Verkauf sagen,woher sollen die wissen was ich mein,aber so ein sogennantes "Geschäft" möge doch bitte Personal beschäftigen was sich auskennt und auch die entsprechende Peripherie vorrätig haben,ist den das zuviel verlangt;+



Womit wir beim Folgeproblem angelangt wären. Jeder wüncht fachlich kompetentes Personal. Dagegen stehen aber die Löhne im Handel!

Wenn ich mich, in aller Bescheidenheit, als fachlich kompetent einstufe und mich bei einem Händler vorstelle, wird der vermutlich umfallen, wenn ich ihm sage, was ich mindestens haben muss, wert bin. Also nimmt er am Ende lieber eine angelernte Wurstverkäuferin und erklärt ihr, wo was im Laden steht... irgendwie wirds dann schon gehen.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Mahlzeit,


> Also nimmt er am Ende lieber eine angelernte Wurstverkäuferin und erklärt ihr, wo was im Laden steht... irgendwie wirds dann schon gehen.


 
Und genau das ist das allgegenwärtige Problem in Fachgeschäften aller Art.Ungelerntes Personal ist nun mal "günstiger".


----------



## micbrtls (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Das Problem sind aber oftmals auch die Transporteure im Lande des Herstellers aber auch leider in Deutschland! Ich selber habe mal Ware aus dem Freihafen Hamburg holen wollen und festgestellt, das einige Kartons Beschädigungen aufwiesen. Ich wollte das reklamieren. Das geht dann in einem deutschem Rechtsstaat wie folgt:

1. Alternative: Du unterschreibst BLANKO(!) das die Ware in ordnungsgemäßem Zustand übergeben wurde, bevor die Ware überhaupt übergeben wird!

2. Wenn du etwas reklamieren willst, geht das nur mit einem bestimmten Schein, der kostenpflichtig zu erwerben ist!

Aber auch beim Transport selber kann die Ware beschädigt werden, z. B. schlecht gepackter Container oder schlecht verpackter Ware, wenn es Sturm gibt.

Aber auch der Hersteller kann einiges falsch machen! Habe z. B. Gummiköder in Tüten, die zu heiß verpackt wurden. Dann gibts halt mal 50 Köder, die als Paket gesammenkleben!


----------



## antonio (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



andyblub schrieb:


> Aufgrunddessen werden die Preise auch weiter sinken und die Qualität abnehmen. In der VWL spricht man von vorherrschenden Informationsasymmetrien zwischen Händlern/Herstellern und Kunden, die eine gewisse Wirkung nach sich ziehen. Der Kunde kann ein Produkt niemals vorher auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, Mängel und Schwachstellen werden von Herstellersicht jedoch notwendig, um preislich mithalten zu können. Jeder kennt es. Dönermann A bietet den Döner für 3,50€ an, Dönermann B für 3€ - beide schmecken gleich gut. Viele Kunden wandern zum günstigeren Angebot ab, ohne zu wissen dass es bei B nur älteres Fleisch gibt, was aber durch die Zubereitungs- und Serviermethode nicht herauszuschmecken ist. Damit A konkurrenzfähig bleibt, senkt er seinen Dönerpreis ebenfalls auf 3€ - und bedient sich der gleichen Methode, die eine Qualitätsabnahme voraussetzt, aber sein geschäftliches Überleben sichert. Am Ende erhält man überall nur noch "Gammefleisch" - der Kunde hat es selbst gewollt, denn er hat mit dem Portemoinnaie abgestimmt.
> 
> Nun sind Angelgeräte keine Döner, die per Definition ja schon einfaches und vor allem günstiges Fast Food darstellen. Bei Angelgeräten wird es weiterhin ein mittleres und auch höheres Preissegment geben, die sich am Markt behaupten werden, da insbesondere bei einem solchen Hobby auf bekannte Qualität wert gelegt wird. Wenn jedoch Preise, egal in welchem Preissegment, kontinuierlich abnehmen und man als Sparfuchs einen cleveren Deal machen will, muss man sich der Gefahr auch bewusst sein.



der kunde hat es nicht gewollt, dönermann b hat es so gewollt.

antonio


----------



## Namenloser (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Ist doch immer so der preis fällt mit der quallität.
Hab mir ne feederrute bei ebay gekauft für 20,50€ mit versand diese hatte ich schon mal hatt 6 jahre gehalten aber egal, die neue heilt keine 6 stunden. im nachhinen kam zutage das das eine nachmache war, kostete auch 15€ weniger als das original.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so der preis fällt mit der quallität.
> Hab mir ne feederrute bei ebay gekauft für 20,50€ mit versand diese hatte ich schon mal hatt 6 jahre gehalten aber egal, die neue heilt keine 6 stunden.* im nachhinen kam zutage das das eine nachmache war*, kostete auch 15€ weniger als das original.




Welche Marke und Modell?#h


----------



## Namenloser (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Den Produzent weis ich leider nicht mehr, war mir nicht so geläufig. Weis nur noch auf dem "Original" stand Harryfeeder drauf da war ein Schreibfehler drin, bei der zweiten stand harriefeeder der Rest war bis auf die Farben der Spitzen gleich. Hab mir erst nix dabei gedacht im nachhinein, war ich dann schlauer hab bei mir im Verein noch jemanden mit dem selben Schund gefunden.


----------



## Janbr (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Trööt der bösen Überraschungen*

Wie die beruehmten Adibas Schuhe.... http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3583/4046712828_a7b7310df5_z.jpg%3Fzz%3D1&imgrefurl=http://www.flickr.com/photos/spanier/4046712828/&usg=__09SMBNSTTc75uGKHzAR-9yMD5Oc=&h=480&w=640&sz=88&hl=en&start=25&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=Exia2ea-pUjLNM:&tbnh=103&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dadibas%26start%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Dactive%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------

